# H21 Bulb - Where to buy online



## ntalekt (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm buying a set of MKIV Helix Jetta OEM reps and need the H21 (Audi P/N #N-104-456-02) turn signal bulb but am having trouble finding on. From my research I found that it's the same as the BAY9S bulb, but still can only find those on eBay for like $20. Is this the normal going price? Is the PY21W the same as the H21W?
TIA!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

PY21W is totally different from H21W.
They are not cheap bulbs. YOu can get them from your local VW dealership (the 06+ Passat uses them in the turn signals), http://www.1stvwparts.com, http://store.candlepower.com/eco12vosibu.html


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: H21 Bulb - Where to buy online (GT17V)*

Or RallyLights.com .


----------

